# unexpected relief from the pain of infidelity for the BS!!



## CantBelieveThis (Feb 25, 2014)

well about a month ago I bought me a drone, two of them actually. One of them I bought all the parts and put it all together myself, the other one is the DJI Inspire1...and I am totally hooked and addicted (along with a few $k poorer!!!)
All I have to say is if you want some relief from the devastation of infidelity find something you really like doing, I mean something that touches parts of you that make you feel like a kid all over again!!!

I have been flying RC airplanes for many years and took a break since 3-4 years ago....I decided to give it a shot again with all this RC quadcopters or "drones" and I have totally fallen for it hard, this technology is amazing, I mean the things I am doing with this hobby are short of incredible...full on FPV (first person view) flying, complete autopilot with mission setup via google maps..it just goes on and on....if you are interested more just PM me.

A little off topic but I just wanted to say how much relief this has given me from the constant and relentless thoughts of infidelity....my head is so occupied now with how to fly, what to buy next, how to set it up, talk online to others about it....its incredible, I mean crap i think am having an affair with the hobby!!! I hope it lasts!!

Please do yourself a favor and pick up something you love to do or always wanted to do....as much as you can, it will likely give you much needed relief and even happiness!!

has anyone else found this type of relief from picking up hobbies of any kind?


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Very glad for you! Good story and great advice! Healthy living can't constantly revolve around pain.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

Is this a post about your new hobby or some sort of advertisement of your services for spouses with suspicions? 

J/K....sounds fun!


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

SecondTime'Round said:


> Is this a post about your new hobby or some sort of advertisement of your services for spouses with suspicions?
> 
> J/K....sounds fun!


LOL! Didn't see that angle! &#55357;&#56833;&#55357;&#56833;
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lostmyreligion (Oct 18, 2013)

Yah, I get this CBT.

For me it's been building tube amplifiers from salvaged components out of the 50's - early 60's old console stereos.

During my 'gut hurts, sleuth stage' I wasn't very subtle and my wife admonished me, saying "you need to find a hobby that isn't me and the kids".

At the time I had worked in an electronics manufacturing plant for 9 years doing Mech Design, so I got a basic knowledge of DC and AC circuits.

Also, after gaining an understanding of how mechanized electronics manufacturing has become, I've come to truly appreciate the point to point soldering, circuit topologies, and general hand built quality that you find in these units.

It's a little like building a hot rod, only you can do it on the kitchen table

And when you do it right, nothing sounds as good as tubes.

It also pi$$es the wife off a little every time I get into it to which I like to remind her "You were the one who said get a hobby".


----------

